# who makes these blanks



## bjbear76 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a couple of these glitter blanks from some time back and have a need for more.  Does anyone know the source?
View in Gallery


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 8, 2017)

They are made by "fool4peppers" on ExoticBlanks.com


----------



## bjbear76 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## TonyL (Jun 8, 2017)

I bought a gold flake one from Ed and it was excellent. I did paint the tube and blank yellowish-gold.  FWIW...enjoy!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 8, 2017)

That's pretty!


----------

